# Camera Driver for Che-ez USb Camera



## valtea (Mar 15, 2006)

My friend have an USN Camera (Web-cam/still cam) he have lost his driver CD and does not have any backup of the same. 

Physically the camera is foldable with do LCD. It have a lens kind of thing (for focuss) like the old cameras. I have USB Connector and a Battery cabin for 2 AAA batteries. Windows XP SP2 Detects it as USB Dual Mode Camera

Nothing much is written in the camera. CHE-EZ! is written with Model No : 2855.

Does anyone have the driver. I have searched for the driver but could not find it. Kindly help me.


----------



## eddie (Mar 16, 2006)

There is an official website of this manufacturer but it is currently not accessible.
www.che-ez.com

May be they are going through some server problems. Try in a day or two and you might get lucky to get to their site. May be then you'll be able to get the drivers.


----------

